# wtb- hiawatha arrow parts $



## Nickinator (Sep 7, 2013)

looking to buy the following will also take any leads to find the parts,

flow-bars- needs to be 80s repop bars or original only

Hiawatha arrow tank- needs to be a real tank but I don't care about condition.

Hiawatha arrow fender ornament- original.

shelby big chain guard- not chromed.

shelby flat steamline rack- not chromed.

also will consider a full bike, 
pm me or,
Email me at, nickinator1@gmail.com

Thanks ,Nick.


----------

